# Turning a keychain call



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok guys, Itried again to make a video and when I put it on You tube its gets these funny colors across the screen, but here is one on turning a keychain call. When I get a diff camera I will post one on a full size call.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, it will only get better.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

The video downloads from camera to my computer very good but it is too big of file to post .Then after downloading to you tube it looks like this.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Pretty slick!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Was wondering how you turned those little guys. My videos are doing the same thing Ed with a brand new camera. Not sure what's up with that. Rick ?


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Cool vid, turning wood is so relaxing.
Up to what grid of sand paper do you use ? When I was turning pens I would go up to 2400 and then use shellawax for the finish. I turned a few with alluminum rod but I had to turn them at a slower speed, they did come up nice.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

On the grit it depends on the grade of call, on the keychain and my hunter series I just go to 300, that is what the sanding sponge is in the video. I keep my turning tools almost razor sharp, this eliminates alot of sanding.On the more expensive calls I go to 600 and then my finish does the rest. IMO the sanding needed depends on the finish that you use. If I do an oil finish I would go alot higher on the grit.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Tom, I was thinking of getting a different camera but with what you just stated I dont know if I should. Might be a waste of money !


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Ok cool. As far as the video thing, could it be the format it was recorded that YouTube software as trouble converting?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great video Ed!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Sg, did you guess today ! LOL I got a pair of those sunglass recorders. I will try them. See I dont mess around!! LMAO I aint leaving my money for my boys and they sure wont bury it with me !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice video Ed thanks for sharing ! SG quit trying to deflect your inability to buy a gun off on others,,,Geez pull the trigger will ya.....


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

OK, cool video. Now, (not that I need another hobby, but...) what's it take to get into wood turning? I hear lathes can be pretty pricey.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's all it takes? Jeez... why are you charging so much?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

prairiewolf said:


> Tom, I was thinking of getting a different camera but with what you just stated I dont know if I should. Might be a waste of money !


 It's quite possible the format is wrong. My wife was not happy. We have a show horse for sale and a couple of people wanted video of it. They're both from out of state. Needless to say it didn't work out yet.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed there is software for video editing that would probably be a little more handy than a new camera. You could probably convert the video yourself then upload it.

Paul-e. You can pick up a solid mini lathe for around $300. A decent starting set of chisels for about $60. I will elaborate when I get home and in front of the computer.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Chris thats why I am NOT charging as alot of guys do !! LOL

But I was thinking of doubling my price, since I have seen a few calls on here. !!! LOL


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Paul-e said:


> OK, cool video. Now, (not that I need another hobby, but...) what's it take to get into wood turning? I hear lathes can be pretty pricey.


I bought several years ago a Jet lathe for about $500 http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000MIWG6Q/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?tag=wmtogr-20
In my case (I wanted to turn pens, caller will be the same) you will also need a drill press. And couple of less expensive tools.
When I made pens, I sold 50 of them at $25 each, which paid for my equipment, I made a bunch of other pens for xmass or bday gift. You can check pennstate industry or other website wich will give you a better idea of what you need, project you can do etc etc... They also have videos that explain some basic stuff

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! I guess I better get the mini basement workshop set-up and start collecting tools for the new hobby!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You can find a mini lathe like I use for under $300 and also a bench drill press real cheap (you will have to drill slower as they dont have alot of power/torque. I dont suggest buying the real expensive lathe chisels. I use 3 chisels on ea call the only one I change (depending on size of call) is the round scraper. I use a 3/4 on standard and a 1/4 on keychain. The other 2 are: 1" gouge for rounding the blank and then angled scaper (I think thats what it is). My 2 rounded scapers are regular chisels ground down by me.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ed this is the part where I hijack your thread.

Cheap tools are a good idea for learning. Learning to sharpen with cheap tools is better than grinding bad angles expensive ones. LOL

If small turnings are you fancy. A mini lathe will do it. However, you can turn small objects on a large lathe so if you have the room for it and find a good deal, I would not pass it up.

If you are looking at mini lathes I like the Rikon 10-70VS. I use this lathe. Solid running machine and you can normally pick one up for around $300. I hear they have great customer service and a decent warranty.(I have not had to find out myself) The headstock is the more common MT2 and 1 in 8 TPI. The tail stock is also MT2. It is easier to find tools that fit MT2 and 1 in 8 TPI for the mini lathes. If all this means nothing to you now.... it will eventually. Jet lathes are great machines and carry a good warranty but cost is higher. Delta is a good choice but I hear they are having some issues as per their buy out. <--- hear say but from people I trust so I felt it worth mentioning.

Pennstate Industries makes some good lathe accessories at good prices. I use a few of their chisels (tools), there collect chuck, and their 60 degree live center.

A good drill press makes life a lot easier. I fight mine all the time. Quill travel on my machine is not long enough. In my opinion quill travel is as important as equine power.

Sharpening your tools is important. A sharpening system is nice... but not necessary. I would spend the money on the drill press. A disk sander will work just fine for sharpening.

Like Ed said... a little engnuity and you can make some great tools... I made myself a buffing system with lag bolts. Also a few chisels were re shaped on the belt sander.

Okay before I start to run on....


----------



## Paul-e (Sep 16, 2012)

You're definitely right about one thing Dirty, not much of what you're saying means a thing! (to ME right now!) lol I appreciate the details, it'll come in handy I'm sure! Hopefully this new hobby will be more productive than my short-lived flytying career! (my Royal wolfes looked more like Peasant Shitzu's) I did make a fine Springer Spaniel streamer once but the dog would never let me get that close again!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LMAO!

Feel free to PM me with any questions along your way.


----------

